# Снижение боли на фоне приема лекарства



## gilka (17 Мар 2011)

Здравствуйте, уважаемые доктора и пациенты!
У меня вопрос к докторам. 
Имею хронические боли в поясничном отделе позваночника и как следствие постоянные тазовые боли внизу живота. Тянет правую ногу. Диагноза как такового нет, да я и не за ним. Ориентировочно, есть смещение нижних позвонков поясничного отдела и подозрение на грыжу. Пишу ориентировочно, потому-что точно никто не может определить. Говорят у вас не характерные симптомы. Но суть вот в чем: заметила, что на фоне приема препарата Фезам (пирацетам+цинаризин), а принимаю я его как говориться "для головы" боли уменьшаются или проходят совсем. Причем, как в спине так и в животе. Появляется гибкость, подвижность. Могу свободно двигаться и даже танцевать.
Скажите пожалуйста, это случайное совпадение или есть закономерная связь? Могут ли подобные препараты влиять на боль в пояснице? В его описании ничего такого не говориться, никакой связи с заболеваниями позвонков. 
Он влияет (на сколько я понимаю) на сосуды и прохождение крови по ним. Может из-за смещения происходят какие-то зажимы нервов и сосудов, а это лекарство влияет и на них? Или все-таки совпадение? А то я уже становлюсь зависимой от этого препарата. Есть страх- перестану принимать - опять придет боль.
Помогите советом.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (17 Мар 2011)

Как же лечить пациента без установленного диагноза?
У невропатолога были? Обследование проходили?


----------



## gilka (17 Мар 2011)

Была. Проходила. Прописали пластырь на спину. Да никто меня и не лечит. Лекарство это совсем по другим жалобам мне сказали пропить. Просто эфект оказался таким как я написала. Вот и хочу узнать - совпадение или может такое быть. А на счет диагноза - у меня его уже 7 лет как нет. Вот как заболела в обночасье, так и все. Обследуюсь, лечусь, делаю массажи, а пользы ноль. Как были обострения 3-4 раза в год, так и есть. И все врачи только плечами пожимают.


----------



## gilka (20 Мар 2011)

Господа Врачи, но откликнетесь, пожалуйста. Проконсультируйте.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Мар 2011)

Ответить невозможно.
Проведите курс две недели.
Затем оценка состояния.

Для диагноза нужны снимки, когда вы  их делали?
Смещение либо есть, либо нет. "Возможного" смещения не бывает.
Отеохондроз, есть, его не может не быть.
Анализы, когда делали?
Осмотре невролога, когда делали?


----------



## gilka (21 Мар 2011)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Ответить невозможно.
> Проведите курс две недели.
> Затем оценка состояния.
> 
> ...



В том и дело, что курс проведен и на фоне приема я пронаблюдала уменьшение болей и всех остальных сисмптомов. Меня интересует, может ли этот припарат действовать таким образом вобще. Я его принимаю как профилактику мигрени. Спину и все остальное им я не лечу.

Снимки делала 1,5 года назад. Когда в очередной раз прихватило - пошла делать. Ну не поставили мне диагноз! Сказали, что явного ничего нет, но ВОЗМОЖНО есть смещение и грыжа. Анализы и невролога - тогда-же проходила. Невролог дал направление на МРТ со словами хотите делайте хотите нет.
 Я не знаю что с эти делать со всем. Болит у меня постоянно, то больше то меньше. Очень редко- когда совсем не болит. При этом болит весь низ живота, не только спина. Я не знаю, куда обратиться. В поликлинике - я описала, что мне там сказали. Еще обращалась в спец. клинику - там и снимки делала. Лечения не назначали. Наблюдаюсь у гастроэнтеролога и гинеколога. У всех ответ один - не понятно, что дает такие боли и симптомы.

Спасибо за внимание и ответ.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Мар 2011)

Т.е. ничего особенного нет.
Фезам, как профилактика мигрени, так же не особенно правильно, но если помогает, принимайте. Как и от боли в спине и животе, принимайте. Но поверьте надо определиться с причинами. Если примите решение определиться с диагнозом, определитесь сперва с врачом.


----------



## gilka (22 Мар 2011)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Т.
> Если примите решение определиться с диагнозом, определитесь сперва с врачом.



Т.е. с гинекологом или гастроэнтерологом или врач по позвоночнику (не знаю как правильно называется)?
Я давно хочу определиться с диагнозом. Уже 7 лет меня мучает это состояние. Качество жизни ухудшелось значительно. Я не знаю к кому обратиться. Кто может найти причину проблемы. Даже если сделаю МРТ позвоночника - дальше куда? Как лечить? КТ головы, ЖКТ, узи всяческие я уже делала и не один раз. Останавливаюсь на том, что смертельного у меня ничего не находят. И слава Богу! Значит можно дальше жить и.... терпеть. 

На фоне Фезама я действительно чувствую себя лучше. Бодрее, что-ли. Да и боль в спине уменьшается, как я уже говорила. Вобщем, ятак поняла что это все-таки совпадение.

В любом случае, спасибо за ответ.


----------



## gilka (4 Мар 2013)

Здравствуйте уважаемые доктора!
Я заранее прошу прощение за глупые вопросы и совершенно ясно понимаю, что мне психиатр не помешает.
НО! Все-таки прошу разъяснить мне вероятность наличия какой-либо опухоли в поясничном отдели позвонка при моих симптомах.
У меня около 7-ми лет постоянная боль в нижнем отделе поясницы ближе к копчику. Болит больше когда сижу, долго лежу на спине (но это не всегда) а также после простейших упражнений (типа наклоны право-лево, вобщем зарядка). При том, когда появляется боль в пояснице - начинает болеть низ живота, в паху, на соединении ноги с пахом то справа, то слева (чаще справа). Боль в спине может иметь ноющий или такой жгучий характер, при надавливании на поясничные позвонки - больно, боль отдает в ноги и в ягодицы.
Такие боли могут длиться месецами. Не постоянно, периодически месяцами ничего не болит вобще! Могу свободно танцевать, заниматься спортом и т.д. Когда двигаюсь - боль меньше. Когда сижу или лежу - боль может быть больше.
На протяжении всех этих лет я лечусь у мануального терапевта и на аппарате БРС2. Помогает. На какое-то время боль исчезает. В 2010 обращалась с этими болями в специализированную клинику - делала там ренген. Ренген не показал ничего страшного. Грыж тоже не показал (но я потом узнала, что и не должен был показать). Врач тогда сказал - опухолей нет, ну и хорошо. Лечения другого не прошодила и диагноза не поставили.
Потом отпустило, ну я и отложила все в долгий ящик. Дальше - то есть боли, то нет. Усиливаются на нервной почве. Вобще, так и мирилась с ними и как-то уживалась, аж до сих пор. В декабре 2012 боль вернулась (после обычного наклона вперед) и практически не покидает до сих пор. Сил уже нет терпеть.
Понимаю, что необходимо МРТ
Сделать его собираюсь, но очень мне страшно по поводу возможного диагноза опухолей.
Страшно, аж до паники. Именно эта паника и не дала сделать его раньше. Еще и в нете начиталась...... Я как раз из тех людей, которые боятся чем-то таким заболеть.
Если возможно, по описанию моих симптомов, ответить о вероятности наличия опухоли на позвонке. Я понимаю, что может быть все-что угодно и без симптомов и вобще, умом я все понимаю, но к сожалению мой психоз заставляет меня обращаться на форум вот с такой глупой просьбой.
Не откажите в содействии, просто реально не скем обсудить и обговорить мои опасения. Страх сильнее боли.

moderator: Ваши темы объединены, согласно правил форума. Врачам так же будет проще наблюдать вас в одной теме.


----------



## elde02 (5 Мар 2013)

Я - пациент, и у меня удалена невринома. Тема моя тут есть, в разделе "Опухоли", называется "Нужна помощь, жду операцию по удалению невриномы". Не паникуйте, опухоль, которая болит долго, даже если она у Вас и есть - не приговор. То, что приговор растет быстро, а не годами. В Бурденко таких как я было целое отделение. Да, тяжелая операция, да, спина ноет до сих пор, но я жива, много хожу, делаю ЛФК 6 раз в неделю. То как сейчас болит, с тем что было и не сравнить, так семечки, не боль, а скорее дискомфорт. Сделайте МРТ. От того что Вы не идете спина не пройдет, а если что-то есть - не рассосется (именно ЕСЛИ, а может и нет ничего). Тут отличные врачи, но они не провидцы. Раньше МРТ не было, и родись я лет на 50 раньше, я бы уже в инвалидном кресле сидела с нарушением функций тазовых органов, а до этого надо было бы еще все боли пережить. Перед операцией последние месяцы спала по 3-4 часа, боль как кипятком шпарила, пальцы ног мерзли даже в июле, немели. Отнеситесь к МРТ как к вашему спасению, от того что Вы не знаете что там, ситуация ведь не меняется. И к психиатру Вам не надо, а надо просто взять голову в руки,  и сказать себе что бывает и похуже, порадоваться что изобрели такие обследования, и решить все потом все будет в прошлом. А сейчас у Вас пока все в будущем, и оно Вас пугает своей неизвестностью. А во время МРТ я , например, 90 псалом читаю, непрерывно, даже если с контрастом, это дольше чем просто МРТ.


----------



## гельмут (5 Мар 2013)

gilka написал(а):


> Сделать его собираюсь, но очень мне страшно по поводу возможного диагноза опухолей.


Чтоб бояться по ПОВОДУ, а не просто так нужно мрт. Но и это еще не факт. У меня после прохождения мрт, в расшифровке был диагноз невринома. И начали делать операцию, но после вскрытия моей тушки оказалось, что там грыжа 27мм на 12мм. А Вы предлагаете врачам поставить диагноз по симпомам. Скажу одно вовремя сделаная операция, укорачивает время востановления и осложнений меньше.


----------



## gilka (5 Мар 2013)

Спасибо за поддержку и ответы. 
Я все понимаю умом - что диагноз не поставить по интернету НИКОГДА. Что только обследования и т.д..
Я и не прошу ставить диагноз - это и не корректрно . Понимаю.
Хочется услышать - какая ВЕРОЯТНОСТЬ. Для самоуспокоения. Ну больше нескем посоветоваться! А как к врачу собираюсь, так аж ноги трясуться и не идут. 
Все равно, спасибо за добрые слова.


----------



## elde02 (5 Мар 2013)

Возьмите с собой подругу. Я когда второе МРТ делала (с конрастом), когда уточнялось что за опухоль, т.к. по первому стояла невринома под вопросом, подругу попросила со мной пойти. Именно не маму или мужа, которые будут еще больше моего психовать. Ну пока делали - псалом читала, это я уже писала. А потом час ждать расшифровку, представляете? И я ведь уже знаю что там опухоль, но не знаю какая! Мы всем знакомым кости перемыли: кто поправился на 10 кг, кому прическа не идет, кто детей балует, кто обои страшные приклеил. Час прошел, ну не скажу чтобы совсем уж незаметно, но вполне терпимо. Врач вышла, сказала что невринома. Спасибо, говорю, доктор. А она засмеялась: А мне то за что? Ну, говорю, за хорошие новости. В общем, когда выяснилось что я еще поживу, хотя и после операции, я родных обзванивала, а она наших общих друзей и коллег.  
Друзья для того и нужны чтобы в трудную минуту не оставаться одному. Жаль что Вы не в Москве, я бы с Вами могла сходить, рассказала бы смешные истории про моего покойного дедушку, колоритная была личность, хоть книгу пиши. А то приезжайте! У нас правда МРТ дорого, и не любят нас ( да и за что нас любить), зато у нас метро красивое!


----------



## gilka (5 Мар 2013)

Спасибо еще раз.
Нет у меня такой подруги....
Нет никого, кому пожаловаться и поныть. Просто про страхи сказать. Все отвечают - не мороч голову, нодоело. Может оно и правильно - всех достало моё нытьё и страхи. Я ведь себя накручиваю - и начинаю плохо себя чувстовать, вплоть до болезни. И главное, сама понимаю абсурдность своих мыслей, но справиться тяжело.
Вот и пришла сюда на форум.
Меня вобще может успокоить и настроить проффесиональный совет врача. 
Поэтому и хочется услышать о возможных вариантах (желательно хороший, не смертельных).
Сейчас еще как на зло не только спина обострилась - кишечник, гинекология, ЖКТ - все поплыло. Как на зло. По гинекологии уже направили на небольшую операцию (со спиной не как не связанную), вот и думаю - пойти сейчас на МРТ и не дай бог чего скажут еще, куда бежать в первую очередь?
Но понимаю, что уже ждать и тянуть некуда. Сил нет терпеть уже.


----------



## Galina1961 (8 Май 2013)

*gilka*, вот вам все здесь советуют сделать МРТ. Это. по-моему самый верный совет в Вашем случае. МРТ на многие вопросы даст ответ.Что-то подобное появилось у меня в начале года - стала неметь рука правая, боли в грудине, парестезии по всему правому боку. Невролог назначил курс лечения - не помогает, другой - та же картина. параллельно  обследовалась у кардиолога и сделала УЗИ груди. С этой стороны ничего не обнаружилось - и то хорошо. А невролог межу тем направил на МРТ - вот там и был дан ответ на мои боли - объемное образование на уровне Th2-Th3 позвонков. Поначалу было страшно. Невролог направила в нейрохирургию на операцию. Там врачи посмотрели мои снимки и спросили-сказали, что у меня проблемы с ногами. Я ответила, что ноги меня не беспокоят, а болит в правой стороне груди-спины. Сказали, что ноги будут болеть. Не захотелось мне к этим врачам идти на операцию. Написала по электронке в Бурденко. Ответили. Пригласили на прием. Приняли. Дали направление на госпитализацию. получила квоту, жду дня госпитализации, назначили на 7 августа. страх прошел. Боли остались. Не всегда, иногда кажется, что все приснилось, но иногда так резанет, что места не нахожу. Спасаюсь болеутоляющими и жду августа. Так что сходите на МРТ, получите ответ на ваши вопросы. хоть что-то прояснится.


----------

